# AVM Fritz 7360, 7390 oder 7490??



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

Huhu!

Wer meinen Roman bezüglich "unlösbarem WLAN-Problem" gelesen hat, weiß grob, was mich gerade umtreibt. Aber das soll hier nun gar nicht direkt das Thema sein, es ergibt sich nur mehr oder weniger daraus!

Um die Fehlerquelle Telekom-Speedport auszuschließen, haben wir uns gerade besprochen und geeinigt, dass wir uns eine Fritzbox anschaffen wollen.
Klar ist, dass es entweder eine 7360, 7390 oder eine 7490 wird.

Die Frage aber ist, was für die eine oder andere spricht.
Der Preisunterschied ist unerheblich. Funktionen sind im Grunde gleich, bis auf das "schnellere" WLAN der 7490, die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und ein anderes Detail, dass mir gerade nicht einfällt.

Was mich interessiert, ob es Dinge außerhalb der Funktionen und des Preises gibt, die eher für die 7360 oder 7390 sprechen? Besseres Modem, bessere Routerfunktion, besseres WLAN-Modul... what ever^^

Wegen 20 Euro würden wir nämlich aus dem Bauch heraus eher zur 7490 tendieren. Aber "neuer" muss ja nicht immer gleich besser bedeuten...
Es wäre hammer wenn Ihr schnell antworten könntet, da wir innerhalb der nächsten 45 Minuten noch per Amazon Prime das Dingen morgen hier hätten 

Also Feuer frei!!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

Die 7390 würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die 7360/7362 hat ein wesentlich besseres Modem bzw. SoC, nämlich die gleiche Hardware die auch in der 7490 verbaut ist. Usb 3.0 kannst vergessen, der erreicht mit Glück die Stromstärke, die Geschwindigkeit liegt auf Usb 2 Niveau. 

Wlan AC bzw simultan kann ein Argument sein, muss aber nicht, genau wie die Zahl der Gigabit Ports oder der S0 Port. 

Mein Tipp wäre die 7362 SL, gebraucht für etwa 60€ bei ebay erhältlich.


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich interpretiere das mal so. 7360/7362/7490 sind baugleich bis auf Ausstattung?

Dann formuliere ich mal die Frage um: 
Angenommen wir würden eines der Geräte geschenkt bekommen, wir müssten nur wählen welches.
Welches sollten wir nehmen in Bezug auf Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit?

Vielleicht noch zur Ergänzung, sollte die 7490 nämlich genauso gut sein wie die 7360 würden wir uns wohl für die 7490 entscheiden, einfach um auch noch nicht absehbare Änderungen in unserem Netzwerk abzudecken. Sprich Anzahl Gigabitports, AC-Standard,etc. USB interessiert tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

Die grundlegende Hardware ist die gleiche, es gibt eben größere Unterschiede in den Anschlüssen. 

Geschenkt natürlich die 7490, ist aber für die meisten Haushalte überdimensioniert. 

In Bezug auf die 3 von dir genannten Punkte nehmen die sich nichts, die CPU ist ziemlich stark.

Ergänzung zu deiner Ergänzung: Die 7490 ist einfach das prestigeträchtigen Topmodell. Ob das nötig ist.. mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten hat sie nicht, für die ganzen Geräte im Netzwerk würde ich eh nen Switch dran hängen.


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, heißt also es spricht nix gegen die 7490 außer Preis und oversized...?
Sorry fürs mehrmalige nachfragen


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2015)

Die 7390 und 7490 sind die einzigen Boxen imho die noch einen ISDN-S0 Bus haben.
7390 und 7490 unterscheiden sich nur durch das ac-WLAN, 5GHz können beide.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

tarnari: Richtig, ist eben der Vollausbau. 

Malkolm: Sie unterscheiden sich ganz massiv, eben durch den SoC. Es gibt bereits Leitungen die die 7390 ans Limit bringen.


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> tarnari: Richtig, ist eben der Vollausbau.
> 
> Malkolm: Sie unterscheiden sich ganz massiv, eben durch den SoC. Es gibt bereits Leitungen die die 7390 ans Limit bringen.



Alles klar, dann wird es die 7490. Vielen tausend Dank für die schnelle Kaufberatung!
Das Dingen wird direkt bestellt, ist dank prime morgen da und da ich noch bis Ende des Monats Zeit habe, habe ich ein neues Spielzeug 

Und vor allem sind wir dann hoffentlich alle Probleme los!


----------



## Mayday1980 (20. Juli 2015)

an was für einen anschluss soll die dann?
mit nem adsl2 hat zumindest meine starke probleme


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

VDSL50 inklusive Entertain.


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (20. Juli 2015)

Seit wann unterstützt ne Fritz Box Entertain?
Ich dachte das läuft nur wie damals bei mir ausschließlich nur mit dem Speedport?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

Seit mindestens 6 Jahren.


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (20. Juli 2015)

Whaaaaaat.......2011 konnten wir nur auf diesen scheiß Speedport setzen aber habe gerade mal gegoogelt holy shit


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Juli 2015)

Auch 2011 ging das schon, war wohl ein geschickter Verkäufer.


----------



## tarnari (23. Juli 2015)

Fritzbox ist seit vorgestern da. Läuft alles sehr gut, stabiler und schneller. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal!


----------



## Stefan077 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Hänge mich mal hier drann. Meine 7270 gibt gerade den Geist auf. WLAN stürzt immer ab, wird immer schlimmer und jetzt muss was neues kommen. Die habe ich mittlerweile auch schon knapp 6 wenn nicht schon 7 Jahre meine ich... 

Kurz ma wie es bei mir aussieht:
Keller APL > Flur TAE Dose > FritzBox 7270 > Zum Keller GB Switch > zu den einzelnen Zimmern > GB LAN Anschlussdose
Fritz Box im Flur dann halt noch WLAN Erdgeschoss und im Flur oben ein AVM Repeater für das OG. 2 Handys, 1 Lappi und 2 Tablets.
Habe einen Brother WLAN NW Drucker und eine NAS im Keller am GB Switch. Telefon (VoIP) & Internet über Easybell.
Welche Box empfehlt ihr? Die 7360 wegen dem besseren Modem? Features haben die alle genug, brauche da denke ich nichts besonders.
Gibt es eine Box die halt "stärkes" WLAN sendet? Oder ist das alles gleich? Bringt Dual WLAN mehr Reichweite?
Die 7330 würde doch auch reichen, da ich kein VDSL hier bekommen kann..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Juli 2015)

Ich würde ne 7362 SL mit Rechnung auf ebay kaufen, dann hast 5 Jahre Garantie und falls doch mal Vdsl ausgebaut wird auch kein Problem. Musst nur vorher rausfinden ob ihr noch einen normalen Telefonanschluss (Splitter) habt oder schon VoIP (wovon ich bei easybell ausgehen würde). Apropos easybell, bieten die nicht mehr relativ günstig Fritzboxen an?

Die 7330 geht aber auch.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juli 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> ob ihr noch einen normalen Telefonanschluss (Splitter) habt oder schon VoIP



Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Die 7362 kann beides, Internet geht sowohl mit als auch ohne Splitter. Telefonieren geht nur ohne Splitter, aber dann hängt man halt die DECT Basisstation an die TAE-Buchse vom Splitter.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Juli 2015)

Natürlich geht das Internet, man verzichtet aber auf etwa die Hälfte der Komfortfunktionen für Telefonie, da macht die 7360 dann einfach mehr Sinn.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juli 2015)

Und das, wo die Telekom auf absehbare Zeit alle Anschlüsse auf All-IP zwangsumstellt? Zugegeben, ich habe nur ein halbes Jahr auf den Komfort verzichtet, und noch über die zum Mobilteil gehörige Basisstation telefoniert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Juli 2015)

Absehbare Zeit? Naja, bis Ende 2018.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juli 2015)

Das sind drei Jahre. Meine alte FritzBox erreicht bald ein zweistelliges Alter.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Juli 2015)

Und? Ich würde keinen Monat auf die diversen Telefoniefunktionen der Fritzbox verzichten wollen. Zumal die 7360 auch keinesfalls schlecht ist.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juli 2015)

So wie ich das hier lese, werden VDSL Anschlüsse mit Splitter bereits 2016 umgestellt. 2017 und 2018 sind dann die kleineren ADSL Anschlüsse bis 16.000er dran. Sobald man All-IP hat unterscheiden sich die 7360 und 7362 nicht mehr. Für die Zeit mit Splitter bezahlt man also einen Aufpreis, danach liegt die Funktion POTS brach.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Juli 2015)

Er hat zu 99% kein Vdsl. Die 7360 ist gebraucht nicht teurer als die 7362 und es heisst POTS.


----------



## Stefan077 (10. August 2015)

Hallo und kleines Feedback.

Meine 7270 hat ja nach 7 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Was ich so "Hammer" finde ist das ich vor einiger Zeit von easybell 10 Mbit garantiert bekommen habe. Bin dann 1 Jahr später zu denen gewechselt und habe laut FritzBox 8 Mbit bekommen. Dachte mir dann, na ja ist schon ok. Dann hatte die Box immer Wlan Abbrüche, und irgendwann hatte ich laut FB nur noch 5,5 Mbit. Der easybell Mitarbeiter konnte mir dazu auch nicht viel sagen.... Dann war die Box definitiv TOT...
Habe vorrübergehend eine 32xx vom Arbeistkollegen bekommen. Angsteckt und.... Oha.. 10 Mbit! Wie habe ich mich gefreut, lag alles an der alten Box! Juchuuu...
Habe mir jetzt via Kleinanzeigen eine  7330 von "1&1" zugelegt, ist ja aber nichts anderes.  Box hat was ich brauche. ADSL, DECT, GigaBit und WLAN. Perfekt! Und alles für glatte 25€! Bin so happy mir keine neue gekauft zu haben! Echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht und endlich wieder 10 Mbit.....

Schönen Gruss,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan077 (18. August 2015)

Hallo

Habe dazu noch eine kleine Frage. Vorher hatte ich ISDN, also noch einen Splitter. Den habe ich jetzt auch noch und kann mir
den eigentlich sparen,oder? (Easybell VoIP/DSL)  Was für ein Kabel benötige ich? Eins von der TAE Dose > FritzBox DSL ?! Was ich hier habe passt
alles nicht... Y-Kabel usw.. Muss mir also eins besorgen... 

Passt dieses hier?
CSL - 3m TAE Anschlusskabel Router DSL: Amazon.de: Elektronik

EDIT: Oder ist ein TAE-Adapter + Normales cat5 LAN Kabel besser? Falls ja, was für einen Adapter. Sind ja zum teil unterschiedlich belegt...
Dieses:
original AVM TAE RJ45 DSL Adapter für Fritz!Box o. Speedport - 4/5 belegt, nicht 1/8: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. August 2015)

Splitter kann weg, das mitgelieferte Y-Kabel sollte eigentlich funktionieren, einfach nur eine Seite einstecken.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. August 2015)

Stecker im Router kann bleiben. Den TAE-Stecker aus dem Splitter abziehen, der wird ab jetzt gar nicht mehr gebraucht. Den RJ45-Stecker aus dem Splitter abziehen, den TAE-Adapter aufstecken, und das in die Telefondose einstecken.


----------



## Stefan077 (18. August 2015)

Ja genau. Aber diesen TAE Adapter wo der RJ45 draufkommt habe ich nicht bei meiner Box. Deswegen muss ich ja was bestellen.  Daher oben die Links zum Adapter mit einem vorhanden LAN Kabel oder direkt ein Kabekl TAE > RJ45 bestellen. Siehe links oben. Damit sollte es doch klappen oder?
Und mit dem vorhanden Y-Kabel funktioniert es nicht...


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. August 2015)

Stefan077 schrieb:


> Passt dieses hier?
> CSL - 3m TAE Anschlusskabel Router DSL: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Ja sieht richtig aus
http://service.avm.de/support/media/de/36.png

Das Y-Kabel ist universal für Analog bzw ISDN oder eben VDSL. Dass der Adapter bei dir nicht mit dabei war kann ich nicht erraten. Der gehört da nämlich mit dazu, eben damit es funktioniert. Bevor du aber einen Adapter kaufst kannst du dir auch gleich ein normales Kabel holen, je weniger Übergänge zwischendrin sind umso besser.
Bei meiner Box war übrigens alles mit dabei: Y-Kabel, ein solcher Adapter, und nochmal ein ganz schmales Kabel nur für VDSL mit RJ45 und TAE-Stecker.


----------



## Stefan077 (19. August 2015)

Alles klar danke. Habe es mal bestellt. Mein Splitter ist auch schon in die Jahre gekommen, und warum sollte man ihn behalten wenn unnötig. Kostet nur Strom...


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. August 2015)

Ein Splitter ist eine passive Frequenzweiche, der hat kein Netzteil. Für VDSL brauchst du den deswegen nicht, weil der Frequenzbereich von ISDN stattdessen auch für Daten verwendet wird. Mit Splitter könntest du das nicht nutzen, falls überhaupt eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird, das weiß ich aber nicht, habe ich nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Stefan077 (19. August 2015)

Also mein Splitter hängt an der Steckdose, ob DSL ohne Strom noch funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. August 2015)

Der Spliiter ist das da:
https://ngb.to/attachment.php?attachmentid=26280&d=1411684436
Der hat exakt drei Anschlüsse:
Zuleitung von der Telefondose
Leitung zum Router
Leitung zum Telefon
Das Teil braucht keine Steckdose. Meinst du vielleicht deinen NTBA?


----------



## Stefan077 (19. August 2015)

Ja NTBA, ist das nicht das selbe?! Sorry... Dachte es ist umgangssprachlich ein "Splitter" halt...


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. August 2015)

Ein DSL-Splitter trennt beim ADSL den unteren Frequenzbereich fürs Telefon vom oberen Frequenzbereich des DSL. Bei VDSL brauchst du den nicht mehr.
Ein NTBA macht aus einem TAE-Anschluss mit ISDN einen S0-Bus für die ISDN-Telefone.
Die zwei Teile haben erstmal nichts miteinander zu tun. Für ISDN ohne DSL brauchst du nur einen NTBA und keinen Splitter. Für ADSL mit Analog Telefon brauchst du nur einen Splitter. Für ADSL mit ISDN brauchst du erst einen Splitter und dahinter nochmal einen NTBA.
Bei VDSL brauchst du gar nichts mehr. Der Splitter ist sowieso überflüssig, und nur für Analog Telefon brauchst du nur eine kleine 7er FritzBox. Willst du weiterhin ISDN Geräte am S0 betreiben, die du vorher am NTBA hattest, brauchst du eine große FritzBox wie die 7490, die einen S0 bereitstellt.

Edit: hier noch mit Bildchen.
Klassisches ADSL mit NTBA, alte Darstellung:
http://www.spookytel.de/media/gallery/dsl_isdn.jpg
ADSL mit einer aktuellen FritzBox, links mit ISDN, rechts Analog:
http://service.avm.de/support/media...7-37aeac100096/anschluss_ntba_tae_y_kabel.png
VDSL mit Y-Kabel:
http://service.avm.de/support/media/de/98.png
VDSL mit einfachem Kabel:
http://service.avm.de/support/media/de/62.png
Und hier alles:
FRITZ!Box mit DSL-Anschluss verbinden | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Stefan077 (20. August 2015)

Und beim ADSL+ Anschluss mit VoIP brauche ich den aus nicht mehr oder? 
Da reicht doch ein direktes Kabel von der TAE Dose in die FritzBox 7330  (DSL)?
Kabel ist unterwegs..


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. August 2015)

VOIP über ADSL ist eine witzige Geschichte. Die meisten Anbieter lassen den unteren Frequenzbereich für ISDN frei, so dass du trotzdem ISDN buchen könntest und einen Splitter brauchst. Halbiert halt mal eben den Upload.
Die Telekom macht es (technologisch gesehen) richtig, und schaltet auch bei ADSL dann Annex J. Allerdings sind sie damit die Einzigen weit und breit, weswegen nur FritzBoxen und nur sehr wenig andere Modems ADSL mit Annex J können. Splitter darfst du da natürlich nicht mehr einsetzen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

So ganz stimmt das nicht. Annex B ADSL nutzt den ISDN Bereich nicht, da es idR. mit Splitter und analog/ISDN zum Einsatz kam. Da wird auch der Upload nicht halbiert, das ist nur bei Annex J der Fall. Es gibt auch splitterlose Annex B ADSL Anschlüsse, mit VoIP. 

Auch ist die Telekom nicht der einzige Anbieter der Annex J schaltet, allerdings afaik immernoch einer der wenigen der den vollen Upload liefert, der Rest begrenzt auf Annex B typische Geschwindigkeit. Und die meisten aktuellen Modems beherrschen so ziemlich alle Ausprägungen von ADSL, bei VDSL werden es schon weniger und bei Vectoring fallen nochmal mehr raus.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. August 2015)

Auch bei vdsl werden stellenweise noch Splitter benötigt. Sofern  es noch ältere Anschlüsse sind die noch nicht umgestellt worden sind.
Die Aussage vdsl = kein Splitter stimmt so nicht ganz


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Bei Neuanschluss stimmt die Aussage.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. August 2015)

Das stimmt, neuanschlüsse werden klar auf IP geschaltet.


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Annex B ADSL nutzt den ISDN Bereich nicht, da es idR. mit Splitter und analog/ISDN zum Einsatz kam. Da wird auch der Upload nicht halbiert, das ist nur bei Annex J der Fall. Es gibt auch splitterlose Annex B ADSL Anschlüsse, mit VoIP.



Dann sieh dir doch mal den Frequenzbereich an:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:ADSL_annex_overview.svg
Ob ein ADSL Annex B mit oder ohne ISDN betrieben wird, spielt keine Rolle. Es kann nunmal nur den Frequenzbereich zwischen 138 und 276kHz zum Upload nutzen.
Annex J kann den doppelten Frequenzbereich für den Upload nutzen.

Meine Eltern haben ADSL2+ Annex B All IP von MNet mit etwas mehr als 1,1MBit/s als Upload. Von der Telekom hatte ich für einen Monat ADSL2+ Annex J All IP und habe 2,6MBit/s Upload bekommen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Genau das hab ich doch gesagt?


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Da wird auch der Upload nicht halbiert, das ist nur bei Annex J der Fall.



Du hast behauptet, dass Annex J nur halb so viel Upload hat wie Annex B.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Bei Annex J halbiert sich der Upload wenn du einen Splitter rein hängst.


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. August 2015)

Wozu sollte man das tun? 
Annex J ist splitterlos, es gibt keinen Telefonbereich mehr, den man dafür aufsplitten könnte. Ich setze ordnungsgemäße Verkabelung voraus, wie sie auch die Anleitung vorsieht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Gibt nix was es nicht gibt, egal wie absurd die Dinge sind die du dir vorstellen kannst, irgendwer übertrifft das noch. [emoji1]


----------

